# Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!



## theia80 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
bin ganz neu hier und habe da mal ne Frage: 
Wir waren am Samstag zum Angeln bei Asselt (Nähe Roermond), von 9.30-20.30. Da ging gar Nichts! Es gab nicht einen Biß:c. Weder auf Grundangeln noch auf die Posenangel. Gegen Abend, wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Raubfische auf Jagd gehen, gab es nicht eine Bewegung im Wasser! Der Nebenmann erzählt etwas von einem Unfall, wo irgendeine Brühe in die Maas gelaufen sei und das es seit ca. 2 Wochen so läuft. Hat da irgendwer was gehört? Wir wollen im Juli ein langes WE hin und das kann dann ganz schön frustrierend werden!!! #c


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

Hallo,

bin jetzt das zweite Wochenende dort am Asselt See.

Letztes Wochenende habe ich einen schönen Barsch 28cm u. ein Hecht 76cm gefangen (Köder: Spinner). Dieses Wochenende. Samstag 21.3. habe ich eine 40 cm Brasse gefangen (Köder: Wurm auf Grund).

Da geht normalerweise mehr. Aber das ist schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Jogibär (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

Moin,

der Unfall war im letzen Jahr und hat in der Maas, Grenzregion Belgien/Niederlande, Bis hinter Maastricht ein Fischsterben verursacht. Die Region um Roermond war, soweit ich mich erinnere, nicht so sehr betroffen, da sich die Brühe bis dahin schon sehr verdünnt hatte.


----------



## krauthi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

seit anfang 2008 hat ab der roermonder bahnbrücke ein berufsfischer alles gepachtet und deshalb wundert es mich nicht das dort so gut wie nichts mehr gefangen wird 

die sind manchmal schlimmer als cormorane |gr:


----------



## gimli (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

Wieder von jemandem gehört, der irgendwo versucht hat eine niederländische Zeitung zu lesen, oder hast du diesmal eine Quelle für deine Behauptung? |bla:


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=nl&u=http://www.hengelsportfederatielimburg.nl/NL/index.php&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhengelsportfederatie%2Blimburg%2B%26hl%3Dde%26rls%3DGFRC,GFRC:2007-10,GFRC:de#q  ach ja     auf NEWS klicken 
wie konnte ich es nur vergessen für gewisse nörgler hier beweise vorzulegen 

würdest du mal lieber deine liste von viswateren durchlesen wüsstest du darüber bescheid


----------



## gimli (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> #q ach ja auf NEWS klicken



Mal Abgesehen von deinem kleinen vaut pas "News"  gegenüber "Nieuws", wollte ich es nicht wahr haben/glauben. Aber du eierst immer noch mit einem eher schlechten Übersetzungsprogramm durch das niederländische Internet.#d

Nun kann nicht nur ich es nachvollziehen, wie deine ENTEN zustande kommen, sondern auch einige andere hier.:q

Der Visserijbedrijf J. Nelissen van Gasselt V.O.F. stellt sich etwas anders dar. Was in ihrem Fall auch durchaus legitim ist.

Sie scheinen aber sogar ein O.V.B. Zertifikat zu besitzen ( Organisation. Verbesserung. Binnen Fischerei [Originalkopie von der o.g. Internetseite]). |bigeyes

Beim o.g. Link brauchst du deinen Google-Translator nicht zu benutzen, denn diese Seiten sind in D und NL verfasst. Äußerst merkwürdig finde ich allerdings, dass diese "Nieuws" schon Anfang 2007 bei der HF Limburg zu lesen waren. #t

Ich werde aber mal Kontakt mit den  Nelissen van Gasselt aufnehmen, vielleicht nehmen sie ja auch Stellung zu deiner Behauptung/Anschuldigung. #6



> würdest du mal lieber deine liste von viswateren durchlesen wüsstest du darüber bescheid



Zu meiner *lijst van viswateren* (fett nur für dich): Meine nord-holländischen Gewässer kenne ich sehr gut, insbesondere die dort geltenden Gesetze und Bestimmungen und Erweiterungen.  Vielleicht sogar besser, als "Dein Hechtpapst" aus "De Vlietlanden". Oder hast du dich schon von ihm abgenabelt? #h|supergri


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

du hast dir doch eindeutig zu viele pommer special reingezogen

von mir aus kannst du tuhen wozu du lust hast aber deine unterstellungen ich hätte eine ente ins board gesetzt habe ich mir gemerkt und ich halte dich im auge

wer hier was vom wehm hällt kannst du ja mal rundfragen 
wer ist den damals feige als mod. Wedaufischer  einfach so abgehauen ????


----------



## gimli (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

Wer was von wem hält, spielt für mich keine Rolle. Für mich zählen nur Fakten, Hintergrundinformationen und Gesetze. Somit gesicherte und verifizierte Informationen, die allen Interessierten zuteil werden. Es sind weder Halbwahrheiten noch Mutmaßungen, die ich veröffentliche, nur um mal wieder ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Ich unterstelle nur dann ENTE, wenn kein Beleg dafür da ist. 

Warum holst du den Wedaufischer raus? Er ist seinerzeit nicht einfach abgehauen, wie du es Glauben machen willst, sondern er hat erhobenen Hauptes gesagt, dass er nicht mehr als Mod mitmachen will, wie viele Mods nach ihm auch. Das jüngste Beispiel ist wohl Tiffy. 

*Die letztendlichen Gründe gehen weder dich noch sonst jemanden an.* Offensichtlich kannst du mit Entscheidungen nicht respektiv umgehen.

Das ist allerdings nicht mein Problem, sondern deines.#d

Genauso, wie in deine letztlich gefällten Mutmaßungen. Die Beweise deiner Behauptungen bleibst du schuldig.|uhoh:

Das ist ebenfalls nicht mein Problem, sondern deines.


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

wie gesagt du kannst machen was du willst  und ich habe mit sicherheit kein problem damit  und  bevor  das hier noch persöhlich wird belasse ich es dabei  und setze dich auf die ignorierliste bei mir 
habe die nase voll  von deiner  klugschei..... i


 und der abgang  von damals    sich   als Mod  einfach so zu verpi...n  ohne  sich dazu zu äußern bzw mal   tschüss zu sagen  ist in meinen augen  feige 



ich habe fertig


----------



## dc1981 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

verdammter mist,
könnt ihr euren stress#y nicht per pn austragen???
so was find ich zum:v
es gibt leute hier im forum die sich den thread durchlesen wollen und nicht eure streitigkeit |offtopic(worum es auch immer geht. interessiert mich auch net).  
kommt mal wieder auf den boden.


grüße daniel


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

sorry daniel  für das off topic   aber ich habe nur versucht dir zu erklären warum es im moment so schlecht läuft in asselt  und umgebung 

zu der berufsfischerrei kommt noch der ständige wetterwechsel (luftdruckveränderung)dazu 

also immer schön weiter versuchen    und du wirst sehen wenn alles passt  beißen die  auch wieder 


also noch mal sorry  fürs off topic


----------



## goeddoek (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*



dc1981 schrieb:


> verdammter mist,
> könnt ihr euren stress#y nicht per pn austragen???
> so was find ich zum:v
> es gibt leute hier im forum die sich den thread durchlesen wollen und nicht eure streitigkeit |offtopic(worum es auch immer geht. interessiert mich auch net).
> ...




Genau richtig #6

Und immer schön den netten Umgangston wahren, näääch ????


----------



## Martin001 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Asselt, wo sind die Fische hin?!*

@gimli,warum dieser scharfe Ton?
Wenn es eine Ente sein sollte so kannst du uns doch sicherlich eines besseren belehren und alles ins rechte Licht rücken.

Aber erst motzen und dann hinterher sagen:


> Ich werde aber mal Kontakt mit den Nelissen van Gasselt aufnehmen, vielleicht nehmen sie ja auch Stellung zu deiner Behauptung/Anschuldigung. #6


 ist wohl nicht so dolle,denn so sicher scheinst du dir ja nicht zu sein,oder sehe ich das falsch?!


----------

